# Snakes alive 2016



## BredliFreak (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi all,

Just if you're interested, there is an exhibition of some reptiles at the Botanic gardens in Canberra. It's pretty fun, and a good day out, I would recommend checking it out if you are down that way or if you are bored these holidays.

Its on Jan 18 - 24, I will be there, but will you!


----------

